# Speech without palm cards



## fezzesarecool (Jun 11, 2014)

I'm really nervous, on Wednesday I have to do a speech with no palm cards at uni. It is a group speech with a powerpoint and I only have to speak for 2.5 minutes but I just don't know how I'm going to do it. I thought I was starting to get a little bit better at speeches but this is another whole story. I'm worried my mind will just go blank and I won't know what to say. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## RubixQ (Jul 29, 2014)

I've only had the one presentation which was with my tutor only so I can't imagine what a group must be like.

It may seem obvious but I think the best thing you can do is practice, practice, practice what your going to say. That way even though you'll be in a group you'll have rehearsed and be confident with what your going to say (even if you don't feel like it). Don't let the fact your're in a group unnerve you and remember that the Powerpoint is like your palm cards and there to help you if you need it. 

You'll do great 

Best of luck!


----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

All you can do is be prepared. Know your topic like the back of your hand. Even if you forget what you were supposed to say - if you know it then you will be able to talk about it for 2.5 minutes. If you blank you will have a PowerPoint to bring you back to the topic. 

That is the only thing that got me through my speech class. I studied so hard that I was almost a specialist on the topics. Exercise that morning to alleviate jitters and such and drink room temperature water before.


----------



## jfetch25 (Dec 16, 2014)

Just practice and remember everyone is nervous too so your not alone!!


----------

